# Advanced Wiring Question Please Help!!



## scotty3x33 (Dec 31, 2013)

I have a 2013 Elantra with factory navigation, bluetooth and backup camera. This weekend I am installing a Kenwood DNX890HD head unit and I need to retain the factory backup camera and bluetooth microphone if possible.

Can anyone tell me if this possible and if so, what should I expect to look for and need in order to do this?

The DNX890HD has a standard yellow RCA plug for the reverse camera and a standard 1/8" plug for the aftermarket microphone. The MIC is not that big of a deal because I can always install the one that shipped with the unit but I REALLY need to figure out how to wire the factory camera into this unit.

Any help is GREATLY appreciated!!!!


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 7, 2010)

Do a google search for the wiring info on your car. Hyundai makes those diagrams available for free...


----------



## scotty3x33 (Dec 31, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> Do a google search for the wiring info on your car. Hyundai makes those diagrams available for free...


I have searched for them and can't find them. I've found the wiring diagram for the standard radio, but not the factory Navigation unit. But I'm assuming if I did, this would be a possibility? Does anyone have any experience with this that might be able to give me a basic idea of what I need to do or look for?


----------



## Sine Swept (Sep 3, 2010)

Sign up on hmaservice.com 

Kia/ Hyundai gives you everything


----------



## SPLEclipse (Aug 17, 2012)

This thread _might_ have what you need. I can't view the PDFs because I'm not a member, but you might want to sign up and take a look.

2013 Elantra GT wiring diagram - Elantra Club - Elantra Owner and Enthusiast Community

Looking at some other wiring diagrams I found for older Elantras, the camera didn't have standard connections, but did have pins in the wiring harness for camera power (+ and -) and camera video signal (+ and -). You may have to tap into the signal lines and create your own RCA style plug, which should work but I can't promise that, lol.


----------



## scotty3x33 (Dec 31, 2013)

Sine Swept said:


> Sign up on hmaservice.com
> 
> Kia/ Hyundai gives you everything


Have to pay $20 for a weeks access to this site. Signed up and found the diagrams I need so this will make this a lot easier.

As far as the actual connecting and making the new cable... do I just match up positives and negatives from the factory wire to the new RCA cable positives and negatives? I've never done anything like this before. I'm seeing light at the end of the tunnel though!


----------



## scotty3x33 (Dec 31, 2013)

Ok so here's what I have come up with and I'm looking for someone who can put the pieces together for me.... PLEASE!

In the wiring diagram for the car, it looks like the factory reverse camera is connected to the wiring harness in the car and not to it's own plug in the factory radio like the GPS and XM antennas. With that being said, the wire harness has the following connections related to the reverse camera:

Power
Ground
Video Power
Video Ground

Each of these are connected to an individual pin in factory harness.

This is a picture of a standard RCA Video cable that I cut into to see what was inside. I only see two wires.










So can anyone fill in the blanks as far as which cable in the wire harness goes to which cable in the standard RCA plug?

Thanks a lot guys!


----------



## scotty3x33 (Dec 31, 2013)

So after looking at the pin descriptions on the wire harness, I have found a couple more wires that appear to go to the reverse camera as well.

This first picture is of the camera itself:










And this one is the wire harness. I've boxed everything that I believe relates to the reverse camera.


----------



## THEDUKE (Aug 25, 2008)

Your are going to have to power up the camera on your own. The RCA plug will not have does wires, it is only for the video signal.


----------



## scotty3x33 (Dec 31, 2013)

THEDUKE said:


> Your are going to have to power up the camera on your own. The RCA plug will not have does wires, it is only for the video signal.


So I only solder video and video ground to the RCA cable? Which wire inside the RCA cable is for video and which is for ground?


----------



## kustomkaraudio (Jun 20, 2009)

The center conductor is " video + " the outer shield would be " video - " on the RCA cable you have pictured.


----------



## scotty3x33 (Dec 31, 2013)

kustomkaraudio said:


> The center conductor is " video + " the outer shield would be " video - " on the RCA cable you have pictured.


AWESOME!!! Thanks for all the help guys!


----------



## scotty3x33 (Dec 31, 2013)

The power and ground are currently running into the wire harness behind the factory radio... when I connect the new Kenwood harness to this, these will be empty. Can I just connect the ground to any ground? And the power... does this need to be connected to a power in the reverse circuit so it only power up when the car is in reverse? I have the option of manually turning on the rear view camera from this head unit even if the car is not in reverse so I'm assuming I need to provide it constant power, but at the same time, I don't want to burn the camera up from having it on the entire time the car is on. Am I thinking about this the right way?


----------



## Garticus (Jan 5, 2014)

I would only power the back up camera when reverse is selected. Maybe tap into the reverse lights for that. Grounds should be universal....meaning if you hook up a multimeter with one plug to the car chassis and the other to that ground wire......it should read less than 0.9 ohms (or ring in the audible setting). That being said any good ground should be suitable. 

You could test the stock camera power wire with the meter and see if it's a constant 12v, switched 12v (power with ignition) or powered when reverse is engaged to be sure. 

That's an odd option to be able to turn on the back up camera manually, why would one want to turn on the back up camera while blasting down the road? Wouldn't the rear view mirror be sufficient as usual? (Unless you're using the head unit in a motor home or something)


----------



## smith633 (Jun 22, 2015)

Hey guys, I'm from Aus, and am facing the same thing, However I own a i30(aus version of the elantra gr) I too have obtained a factory Hyundai camera to install into my base model and wire it to my aftermarket Pioneer head unit. However my camera has 8 wires to connect, 4 go to the camera (positive,negative, video pos and video neg, and 4 go to a motor as it folds out from behind the badge)
Over here I can't find any information on this for a wiring diagram and Hyundai won't hand one out over here.
If anyone has any information that would be greatly appreciated.
Thanks Harley


----------

